# illeti



## Zsanna

Munka közbeni dalolgatás közben megakadtam ennek a gyerekdalnak a szövegén: "... de ékes a dereka/... /ha ékes is *illeti* / barna legény szereti ...". (Cickom, cickom).

Mit jelent itt az _illeti _szó?

A szótárban lévő jelentések közül sem a megszólít vkit vmilyen módon, sem a jár neki, joga van hozzá jelentés nem passzol.
Az _illik hozzá_ (~ jól néz ki miatta) jelentést még valahogy el tudnám képzelni, de ilyet nem találtam.
Gondoltam még az "illeget" szóra is, de szerintem az a derékkal kapcsolatban nem stimmel. (Az szerintem inkább vagy az egész személyre használatos vagy a fenékre.)

Köszönöm a meglátásokat.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem "tartozik hozzá", "való hozzá", esetleg "érinti" ... lehet az értelme.
Lásd pl. "Ez engem nem illet" (=ez engem nem érint, nem tartozik rám/hozzám). 

P.S. Utólag találtam egy cikket ami megerősíteni látszik azt, amit írtam.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi francis, a cikket én is láttam, és tényleg a birtoklás kifejezése valószínű (ezzel, ill. igei kifejezésével úgyis hadilábon állunk a magyarban), csak az előtte lévő szerkezet (ha... is) egy kicsit megzavarja az értelmezést. (= "ha szép is, akkor is az övé"... Még ha valami negatív jelző lenne, megérteném, de egy pozitív jelző?! Miért lenne baj, ha valakinek szép ívű a dereka?)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Miért lenne baj, ha valakinek szép ívű a dereka?)


Nem baj, sőt . De az idézetedben


> "... de ékes a dereka/... /ha ékes is *illeti* / barna legény szereti ...". (Cickom, cickom).


kihagytad a vesszőt az "is" és az "illeti" szavak között, ezért én kb. úgy értelmeztem, hogy "amikor valami/valaki ékes (is) illeti". Tudom, hogy ez az értelmézés sántít, de létezik olyasmi is, hogy _licentia poetica ..._

Viszont vesszővel (amit csak most vettem észre az internetes oldalon) "Ha ékes is*,* illeti" nem értem én se igazán. Talán - egy kis fantáziával - úgy kell értelmezni, hogy "És ha ékes, illik neki (=jól áll neki)"  vagy "És ha ékes, megilleti (=hozzá tartozik, megérdemli, 'az övé'  ...)".


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a megengedő mellékmondat miatt kell(ene) a vessző, viszont énekelve, a saját ritmusával ez nem érezhető, valószínűleg ezért maradt ki.
De pontosan ez is egy zavaró tényező (az értelmezés szempontjából), hogy a dallam és a ritmus "átlép" a jelentésen. (Pl. olyan benyomást ad, hogy az _illeti_ cselekvést fejez ki.)


----------

